# Outback Knockoff?



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

A link posted on another forum....

http://www.terryvaughnrvs.com/database/inv...m.asp?id=215887

And a link to the manufacturer....

http://www.trail-lite.com/max-lite-lightwe...el-trailers.asp

Hmmmm.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Trail-Lite is cheaper and lighter because they shave everything down to save material and weight.

The cabinet doors are so thin. They definitely have a cheap feel to them when you go inside one, the reason we own a Outback, much better quality and construction.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Very interesting, it looks like the Outback from 1-2 years ago. The style of the propane cover and the outside stove are not the current designs. Makes you wonder if they didn't cut a deal with Keystone or something.

Having looked at the R-Vision line before I wouldn't buy one, its not that they are bad but the company doesn't stand behind their product from the many horror stories I've heard from other owners.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Good grief, that should be illegal or something.

I'M surprised the fabrics aren't the same.


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

And the one I am curious about is the rear slide...

1) There is no outside support bar brackets on the bumber.
2) There is no latch mechanism to hold the slide in.
3) There are no rails on the ceiling for the stowed position.

Am I missing something or is this just not asking for trouble?


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

My first thought was the R-Vision was also owned by Thor Industries, but that doesn't seem to be the case. That doesn't preclude licensing, of course.

According to their web site Thor owns: Aerolite, Airstream, Breckenridge, CrossRoads RV, Damon RV, Dutchmen, Four Winds, General Coach ON, 
General Coach BC, Keystone RV, Komfort, Mandalay, Thor America, Thor California

For what it's worth, the two factories seem to be 20-25 miles apart.


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

Coachmen makes one now too: Captiva


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

The slide tracks are on the top of the side walls not a bad idea but I will keep the Outback.

John


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

I was told that the guy that designed the Outback left Keystone and went to Gulfstream (http://www.gulfstreamcoach.com/gulfbreeze/index.htm) and made several changes but produced the line called Gulfbreeze which we own.

As for the rear slide supports... ours has a powered rear slide that is cable reinforced and thus does not require the rear supports on the bumper... without looking at one closely it might be the same design idea...

Scott


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I would agree with gregjoyal
I'll stay with my Outback.
I do like the sink covers.

Don


----------



## qgallo (Jul 2, 2005)

Outback is the BOMB !!! Nothing compares ..................


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Did you all also notice the model number of the trailer on that link? ML 21RS. And I thought the Frontiers looked like Outbacks.

Randy


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Cloning...I thought this is not legal. I would not be surprised if Keystone does not try and to get some of their legal staff into this one.

Thor


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

The are all coming out with very similar layouts. Frontier, starcraft you name it. They are nolonger competing on layout (as they are all the same) but rather quality of the product on the inside.


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

HootBob said:


> I would agree with gregjoyal
> I'll stay with my Outback.
> I do like the sink covers.
> 
> ...


Actually, I like the supports.... They make a perfect place to lean our bikes against & lock them to. I wonder if Keystone patented the support system?

My guess is that their sink covers would fit our Outbacks..


----------



## geeserteg (Jul 1, 2005)

We actually looked at the Trail-Lite before we purchased the Outback. The Trail-lite was pretty nice inside and out but there were 3 issues.

1. The rear slide was powered and had already pulled the cables away from the slide once... You could tell they had modified it already and the dealer finally fessed up to it. Besides, it just means more for me to worry about.

2. Some of the interior was already showing signs of wear. Like was said before the inside just wasnt as nice as the Outback.

3. They didnt have a badazzed web site like this one!

All in all it was a nice package but being it was still a first year run I stayed away. Outbacks have been around the block a few times already.


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Aruba also offered a simular product which when we began our research (pre Outbackers.com) Sherry and I were considering. It's called a 22RS and offers an additional side slide which looked sweet. Aruba 22rs pic

Floor plan here:floorplan

One problem we encountered was we could find no-one who carried them, hence we could not stop in and view construction up close and personal. Then of course we found all you guys and went from there. we haven't regretted our decision in the least (but the side slide on the Aruba 22 footer is still nice.) just wasn't ready to drop that amount of cash without being able to try before you buy.

Does anyone know any greater details on these products?
Dave


----------



## geeserteg (Jul 1, 2005)

We also looked at a Tahiti which is basically the same as the Aruba. Once again it was ok but the interior just seemed cheap. The walls were paper thin and flexed with just a light touch. One of the neat features were the outdoor speakers. At least I thought they were. I think it had a removable grill and not a stationary stove on the outside. The price on the Tahiti was very comparable to the Outback as well.

Also, it was either the Trail Lite or the Tahiti that had foam rubber beds which were a big turn off for my wife.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Ebb98 (Sep 16, 2005)

We actually began our quest back in 2003 with the Outback.
We really liked the floor plan of the 23rs.
Starcraft did not make a similar floorplan at the time.
I must admit, we were concerned at the time with water leak issues with the Outbacks. And the dealer was pprox 2 hrs away.
Justified or not, we decided on the Aruba instead.
The Aruba's were priced $2,-$2,500 more though.
We really like the Aruba and it has been a very good unit.
The Tahiti's appear to be a cheaper version of the Aruba's.
We don't, however have a web site like this!!
We have been tracking Outbackers since early 2003 and must say that this site IS THE BOMB!
KEEP UP THE GREAT SITE. 
Love the discussions and the mods. Have made a few of my own from this site.


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

We went with the Gulfbreeze 28TRS... but still check out OBers every day... even started a similar site www.gulfbreezers.com which is starting to take off...


----------

